# howden kitchen jig



## TIA (26 Oct 2012)

does anyone have a manual for a howdens kitchen jig they can share online?


----------



## Lons (26 Oct 2012)

TIA":mgu8038m said:


> does anyone have a manual for a howdens kitchen jig they can share online?



Yep I have one but it probably isn't worth uploading on here, unless there are others needing it. If you email me , I'll dig it out and email back a scanned doc. over the weekend.

cheers

Bob


----------



## TIA (26 Oct 2012)

Thanks for your help - can you post here - cautious about using personal details.


----------



## Lons (26 Oct 2012)

TIA":1eisrp2z said:


> Thanks for your help - can you post here - cautious about using personal details.



Hi Tia

I sort of understand but I'm a bit taken aback by that TBH

1). I'm an established member with 1900 posts - you're a newbie and this is your first thread.

2). you asked for help - I offered it.

3). I have already supplied you with MY personal email.

4). It's in paper format so I have to physically scan into the computer which is fine but...

Because you won't give your email address (you could open a temporary hotmail for heavens sake), I don't see why I should go to the extra trouble of uploading to photobucket or linking to a doc.

Offer's still there and you probably think I'm being "difficult" but it's me who's "put myself at risk" - not you. Think about it and you'll probably see my point (or not?).

Cheers

Bob


----------



## LBCarpentry (27 Oct 2012)

Quality!


----------



## RogerBoyle (27 Oct 2012)

TIA":286ptv40 said:


> Thanks for your help - can you post here - cautious about using personal details.


This must be a wind up LOL
If not then you are an silly person


----------



## MickCheese (27 Oct 2012)

TIA":3azlagqi said:


> Thanks for your help - can you post here - cautious about using personal details.



I must be missing something here!

You ask for help, someone offers to help at a cost in time and Argo to him and you get all high and mighty.

Can you explain what you fear? I'm genuinely interested.

Mick


----------



## No skills (28 Oct 2012)

I would suggest Bob removes his email address from his post before some wally does actually do something with it, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Lons (28 Oct 2012)

No skills":r9qo4bz6 said:


> I would suggest Bob removes his email address from his post before some wally does actually do something with it, better safe than sorry.



Good point, I've done it. Ta

I began to wonder if I'd over reacted but he hasn't responded - very strange :? 

Bob


----------



## Dibs-h (29 Oct 2012)

You just can't make it up! :lol: :lol: 

Dibs


----------



## Dusty (29 Oct 2012)

User name Tia = T--I--A abreviation for ........

Thanks In Advance
This Is Amusing
Thats Ignorance Again


Fair play to you Bob , well played . 

regards Sam


----------



## neilyweely (30 Oct 2012)

I don't know a lot about computer ID theft etc and I can imagine myself being in the position of the OP and being grateful but a bit bewildered about all this. 

Anyway, Lons, I have probly talked my way out of this, but funnily enough I also have the jig (if it is the phenolic? one. How many different jigs to Howdens make?) and would also like a manual for this. I am quite happy for you to have my email address, whatever else you might need. It is good of you to offer to help, and I do appreciate it. I am just not sure the motives of the OP were bad. Misguided maybe, but bad?

Thanks either way.

Neil


----------



## Lons (30 Oct 2012)

neilyweely":8vfkk83r said:


> I don't know a lot about computer ID theft etc and I can imagine myself being in the position of the OP and being grateful but a bit bewildered about all this.
> 
> Anyway, Lons, I have probly talked my way out of this, but funnily enough I also have the jig (if it is the phenolic? one. How many different jigs to Howdens make?) and would also like a manual for this. I am quite happy for you to have my email address, whatever else you might need. It is good of you to offer to help, and I do appreciate it. I am just not sure the motives of the OP were bad. Misguided maybe, but bad?
> 
> ...



No probs Neil. Will sort it out tonight.

As far as TIA is concerned, I didn't condem the guy at all in fact I left the door open by saying the "offer is still there", but he hasn't replied or contacted me.if he does, I'll email the instructions.
I wasn't miffed at all just puzzled.


regards

Bob


----------



## Lons (30 Oct 2012)

File sent Neil

let me know if any probs.

Bob


----------



## DIY Stew (31 Oct 2012)

FWIW
I know Bob (Lons), been to his house, had a coffee, was shown round his workshop, and given a shed load of old woodworking mags for which I am very grateful. TIA I can't see what your problem is? #-o 

Bob wants to help, so let him help.

Stew


----------



## Lons (31 Oct 2012)

DIY Stew":30ds33bw said:


> FWIW
> I know Bob (Lons), been to his house, had a coffee, was shown round his workshop, and given a shed load of old woodworking mags for which I am very grateful. TIA I can't see what your problem is? #-o
> 
> Bob wants to help, so let him help.
> ...



Cheque is in the post Stew :lol: :lol: 

Bob


----------



## Charette (9 Dec 2012)

Could TIA be female?


----------



## Lons (9 Dec 2012)

Charette":av3sq4d1 said:


> Could TIA be female?



Never thought of that :lol: But he or she isn't going to follow up now as it's 6 weeks since the original post. I'd be scared if she did "follow up" - I've met a few galls from Glasgow :wink: 

Bob


----------



## DIY Stew (10 Dec 2012)

Bob, male or female if TIA offers you a 'Glasgow Kiss' run alike hell. :lol: 

Stew


----------

